# OH training well underway



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I can confirm that as well as having trained my other half to turn on the telly for him, I came down this morning to find the fire on because 'Morris asked for it'. It's not even that cold here yet, just rainy. I am soooooo not the soft touch in my house it would seem!

Funniest stories about Vizslas training their humans...?


----------

